# knee rolls or no knee rolls on english saddle?



## Branson06 (Feb 23, 2015)

Looking at a pessoa saddle with no knee rolls. Nervous to buy because I've never tried one out before without knee rolls. what do you ride with and what do you prefer?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think it is the current trend to have a saddle with knee rolls and certainly _not_ a plain flap.

Personally, I wish I had never ridden in a saddle with knee rolls,* ever.*
I learned to ride in one and from that day forward have always had a tendency to "pinch" and grab with my knee not use my entire leg.
Very well could be me, but I see a awful lot of those with knee rolls and lousy lower leg stability go together....without a good strong lower leg you have nothing imo.

I ride close contact saddles and hunters.jumpers. Also trail ride....
There* is* definitely a place for knee rolls and their use out there for added support over various riding conditions.... just need the right requiring conditions present.
Me, I wouldn't even consider that saddle, don't care who the manufacturer is because of what I experienced myself as a kid and now adult rider.

_jmo..._


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have ridden in saddles with knee rolls and also without. The saddle I have now is a wintec Isabel Werth dressage saddle, I took the knee rolls out and I like it better that way. I school in it and also do a lot of trail riding, up and down steep hills etc and I feel very secure in it. So I guess my answer is it depends on how you feel when riding in a specific saddle.

Is there any way you can have a trial ride in this saddle or option to return if it doesn't suit you?


----------



## Branson06 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is really cool that I'm hearing you guys prefer no knee rolls more. I can't believe how MANY saddles only offer the knee rolls and how few don't. Just so happens I have my eye on one that doesn't have them. It is used but it says I can trial it out...I just was hesitant to buy still.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Trial ride any saddle if you can before purchasing.

Just like shoes, not every saddle is a good fit nor offer proper support where the rider needs, wants or likes it.
Saddle buying is a individual thing.
Your saddle also must fit your horse well before you yourself should even be taken into the equation of "Do you like it or not!"...

The hunt begins....

Happy shopping and good luck in your quest.
:wink:

_jmo..._


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

When looking to buy I found it really difficult to find a saddle without knee rolls in my price range. I turned down a few purely because of the chunky knee rolls. 

The saddle I got has some knee rolls, not as much as many others though, and I got it on sale so my options were a little limited. I really like it, but I grew up riding without knee rolls so I'm not reliant on them.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Branson06 said:


> That is really cool that I'm hearing you guys prefer no knee rolls more. I can't believe how MANY saddles only offer the knee rolls and how few don't. Just so happens I have my eye on one that doesn't have them. It is used but it says I can trial it out...I just was hesitant to buy still.


I doubt that is the case overall. If more people out there preferred no knee rolls then the vast majority of the saddles out there wouldn't have knee rolls, or it would be a more balanced percentage. I can easily ride in a saddle without knee rolls, but I much prefer one with. That said, I do NOT prefer saddles with giant knee blocks that lock you into place. Perhaps a knee roll doesn't offer quite as much flexibility in position, but you can still put your leg generally where you want without a giant hunk of foam in the way 

While I do think that the massive knee blocks on saddles are a fad that will pass I also think that knee rolls on saddles will continue to be the norm in the future. Still, buy the one that you want! If you haven't ridden in a saddle without knee rolls before I would highly suggest doing so before committing to this saddle. Perhaps they will allow it for trial, or perhaps someone you know has one you can borrow just to get the general feel of one. Some people hate them, some people love them.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

For me it varies. When I am riding hunters I prefer a plain flap or pencil knee roll. When I am eventing or doing jumpers I like a knee roll and small calf block.

In dressage I like a pencil knee roll. I have a very stable lower leg as I learned to jump in a plain flap saddle back in the day before knee rolls were a thing. I even did jumping in a jockey exercise saddle. So I learned to develop a solid lower leg.

So really it varies from person to person and what style of riding you are doing.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I ride day to day in an ideal Ramsey saddle. This saddle has no knee roll what so ever and s very shallow seat. 
I love it but there is no way on earth I would jump in it. When riding anything tricky I'd prefer a small knee roll at least!


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I've never ridden in a saddle without knee rolls, but also can't imagine how bad my English saddle would feel if it DIDN'T have knee rolls. :? 

Personally, I don't find that knee rolls help or detriment my lower leg at all. Despite knee rolls I still have to have a steady leg. If anything the knee roll just helps keep my knee/thigh from sliding back or forward. My legs (thighs and calves) still get a crazy workout when I ride in my CC! :lol:

IMO, knee rolls aren't bad. I like them. They don't make me feel like a poor rider, they just help keep my leg in a proper position, which a good saddle SHOULD do. Remember saddles are made to fit both horse and rider and to add support. I mean if I wanted to tide bareback I would!


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

i had a friend go to a no-knee roll saddle. you definitely challenge yourself if you are not used to them...! There were times i thought she just wanted a break from it AND.. She did eventually end up selling it... but she said it forced her to learn balance better as she couldn't rely on her pinching knees... 

Since it is a personal preference, definitely only way to tell is to try it out.


----------

